# can't wait



## Zdawsey414 (Jun 22, 2008)

my gear will be here on Friday. i can set up that night tune on Saturday and have all day Sunday to put a hurting on some mullet. then a fish fry Sunday night.


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

It won't take long to tune, you'll be too antsy to sleep Friday night and will probably back-yard tune with the security lights on and be shooting Saturday AND Sunday!


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

:withstupid: i would do what he said as well the more time shooting the better


----------



## Zdawsey414 (Jun 22, 2008)

anyone know if there is any good bow fishing in Ohio?


----------

